# Lost my girl today :c



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

She had only just turned 11 today... and she was a few days away from a new life as a broodmare with her almost-owner.

Miss her so much, :c 

It's not fair!


----------



## jrcci (Apr 28, 2011)

i am so sorry to hear that


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm sorry. What happen to her?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Dang, that sucks. So very sorry.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that. My condolences.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

So sorry , she was beautiful!!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was beautiful. What was her name and what happened to her?


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It's rough losing a horse. Stay strong. Thinking of you.


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Mental hug to you!! I'm so sorry. But you'll see her again on the other side


----------

